# What is your favorite all time song? (50th post FINALLY!)



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

Celebrate! 

So what is your all time favorite song? 

I think my is 'Happy Together' by The Turtles.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

"If You Want to Sing Out, Sing Out" by Cat Stevens


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautylush* 

 
_Celebrate! 

So what is your all time favorite song? 

I think my is 'Happy Together' by The Turtles.







_

 
That is a great song! It was actually my first song with my first boyfriend. This is a pretty hard question for me, I'll have to think about it and come back.


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 14, 2010)

I'd have to say mine would probably be Never Tear Us Apart by INXS


----------



## dbecker87 (May 14, 2010)

"The Funeral" by Band of Horses or "How Soon is Now" by The Smiths.


----------



## keeks87 (May 14, 2010)

I've been obsessed with the tune to this song since for years but never realised it was about drugs until recently

YouTube - The Stranglers - Golden Brown (Golden Brown - The Stranglers)

but this is the best
YouTube - Joy Division Love will tear us apart BBC version (Love will tear us apart - Joy Divison)

oh wait maybe this one
YouTube - Nick Cave - Into My Arms (Into My Arms - Nick Cave)

ok lets be truthfull here. It's more than likely

YouTube - Hanson - MMMBop (MMMBop Hanson)


----------



## RedRibbon (May 14, 2010)

My all time favourite song is Sonnet by The Verve.

I passed my driving test in 2001 and their Urban Hymns CD is the only CD I've moved from car to car.

I don't know what it is about this song, it relaxes me, gets me hyped up, makes me cry and makes me smile. 

I know it sounds really silly but it gives me clarity of mind too, whenever I've got a lot going on, I put it on and it makes me get things in order.


----------



## obscuria (May 14, 2010)

I can't narrow it down to a top one, but a few of my all time favorites.
Demon of the Fall - Opeth
Because You're Young - Cocksparrer
Heartattack in a Layby - Porcupine Tree
Astro Zombies -  The Misfits
Beggars - Thrice


----------



## marusia (May 14, 2010)

I don't have a favorite song, I have about 300 of them...

With that being said, I've been singing Rhiannon by Fleetwood Mac to my daughter as a lullaby for about a month now, she loves it. (I can't remember lullaby lyrics, how pathetic is that!)


----------



## claralikesguts (May 14, 2010)

not one song, but the entire Let's Get It On album by Marvin Gaye.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

i love crazy by aerosmith... that is awesome


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 15, 2010)

Change by Deftones!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 15, 2010)

Soma, Behold! The Nightmare and Pug by the Smashing Pumpkins.

Hell, *ALL* Smashing Pumpkins songs for that matter.


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2010)

I have about a million favorite songs and it changes all of the time.  This question is way to hard for me to answer.


----------



## Zantedge (May 16, 2010)

Sympathy for the Devil by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 19, 2010)

Time and Confusion by Anberlin.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 19, 2010)

This is cheating since it's not a song.. but oh well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pachelbel's Canon


----------



## BEA2LS (May 19, 2010)

omg i have a million, lol i'll think this one over


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 19, 2010)

i have soo many it would be impossible to pick just one...one of my favs is baby by melody club but i have so many more i dont even know where to start


----------



## Beryl (May 21, 2010)

All or Nothing At All   -  Bobby Caldwell


----------



## marusia (May 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my 3 1/2 month old daughter's favorite songs are anything by Tom Waits. She loves deep voices (Her daddy sounds like a white Barry White), so it drives her crazy to hear someone "growl" at her. Her face lights up and growls back, since it's one of the noises she can make.

Tom Waits is definitely one of the best songwriters to ever live, up there with Johnny Cash. I don't think I could number down a single favorite song from either of them. "Tango til they're sore" and "Pasties and a G-string" are some of my favs though. It's hard to be mad while listening to "Pasties and a G-string"...that song is hilarious!


----------



## MzzRach (May 26, 2010)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road by Elton John.


----------



## Brie (May 26, 2010)

Saturday Boy - Billy Bragg


----------



## panther27 (May 26, 2010)

Any song by Journey.


----------



## kenoki (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_My all time favourite song is Sonnet by The Verve.

I passed my driving test in 2001 and their Urban Hymns CD is the only CD I've moved from car to car.

I don't know what it is about this song, it relaxes me, gets me hyped up, makes me cry and makes me smile. 

I know it sounds really silly but it gives me clarity of mind too, whenever I've got a lot going on, I put it on and it makes me get things in order._

 
That's awesome.  That's what music should do.  

As for favorite song... I have no idea!  Sooo many!  I don't even know where to begin.  A lot of my favorite songs aren't necessarily my favorite bcs they are the greatest songs of all time.  But they're just good, and generally associated with fun times.  Here's one: 

Sea and Cake - The Argument
YouTube - The Sea and Cake - The Argument

Here's an even better one:
Leonard Cohen - Famous Blue Raincoat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aRKZFR5imM

And an amazing one:
Musical Youth - Youth of today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsPiKkxucyQ

And while we're at it... (this is really one of my favorites ever):
Handsome Boy Modeling School w/ Casual - It's like that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICMdoZ3eXio


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2010)

Fast Car by Tracy Chapman. I have loved that song since it first came out


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 3, 2010)

hmmm.. i have quite a few that actually stay as my favorites..

so here's a list of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a small list,  i might add more.. these are from different stages of my life but like i said, as life goes on they still remain faves.

Bon Jovi - Living on a Prayer
The Beatles - In My Life
Fuel - Shimmer
Brad Paisley - Letter to Me

There are also a few Doors songs that I hold close, as well as N'Sync (haha when I got my license the first place I ever drove to was to buy No Strings Attached!). Like I said I might add to this..


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

At the moment, anything thing by The Horrorpops!  I love them!


----------

